# I bought these shoes..



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

At Target, ( I have bad bad bad problem of buying shoes even though I don't "need" to) 

anyway, I don't know what to wear them with, any suggestions?


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Blouse with a pussy-bow collar, black high-waisted pencil skirt, opaque black stockings or sheer black stockings with backseams.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 24, 2008)

ANYTHING!!!! girl those shoes are HOT! 

jeans, skirts, everything!


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend of mine started wearing sheer/opaque knee high socks with a very loose tank top as a dress these shoes would look hot with that outfit. I can see your in the US and you're in fall right now so I'm not sure if that would work but defiently in summer. 

Rock those shoes. Just be crazy!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with all the suggestions.  Have fun with those adorable shoes!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd wear them with black skinny jeans, a loose top and a leather jacket or a blazer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have similiar shoes and I wear them with slacks, jeans, skirts...pretty much anything...Dress them up or down!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 26, 2008)

They're lovely!

I'll wear them with my skirt and jeans.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, those are cute!

I'd go with tights and cute (more elegant/preppy) skirts/dresses. Like on Gossip Girl.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

you got those at target? holy shit..i was just there, i should have looked at the shoes...those are way cute!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'd wear them with black skinny jeans, a loose top and a leather jacket or a blazer._

 
hell yes. so would I.


----------



## Esme (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are really really cute!! (Runs off to Target to shoe shop.)

I would wear those with black stockings, a b/w tweed pencil skirt and a black top with short puff sleeves. (I mean that is an outfit I have that I would wear them with.) I also think black skinny jeans and a cute top would go with.


----------



## safi (Oct 8, 2008)

those shoes are really cute...i've been looking for something like that...i would wear them with a pencil skirt or a sweater dress with opaque tights


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with anything! Time to break out the bright tights with any skirt or dress in your closet.


----------



## User93 (Oct 17, 2008)

They are soo cute! I want some like that! I seconmd skinny jeans, You can use like black skinny jeans with a loose top, or classic blue skinny jeans + white shirt, or black jeans, white shirt and that little jeans jacket! These shoes rock!


----------

